# Internal affairs cop quits state force



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Internal affairs cop quits state force*
By Maureen Boyle, Enterprise staff writer

The head of the state police internal affairs section is quitting the force, claiming top brass are letting too many members of the department get away with a slap on the wrist for wrongdoing.

Major John Burns, one of the highest ranking minority officers on the state police, said his disciplinary recommendations were regularly overturned, despite his objections, including in cases where he believed laws were broken.

But state police Col. Thomas J. Foley said that's not true and Burns never brought any concerns to him about criminal misconduct going unpunished.

"The suggestion that this department condones any type of criminal conduct by a member is outrageous," Foley said in a statement issued Monday night after learning of Burns' allegations.

He said he has ordered Burns to immediately submit a written report with all information concerning his allegations so "that I may determine if a complete and thorough investigation is warranted."

"At no time have I ever condoned or tolerated allegations of criminal misconduct. I will continue to hold members accountable for their actions when the facts presented clearly support it," Foley said.

Burns, formerly of Brockton, declined Monday to detail cases where his disciplinary recommendations were overturned or provide other information about those cases until after he formally leaves the state police on Friday. He has been the deputy commander of standards and training for the past five years and has been responsible for internal affairs investigations.

"We took an oath as police officers to uphold the law, and conduct that violates that to me is unacceptable, period," Burns said.

Foley said he doesn't know what cases Burns is talking about. "It is difficult to respond to Major Burns' allegations as this is the first time he has brought them to my attention .... As Major Burns is well aware of, this department investigates all complaints of criminal misconduct. Furthermore, it has always been the practice of this department to refer any allegations of criminal misconduct or behavior to the district attorney or the attorney general's office for further determination," he said.

Over the years, a number of officers on the state police have been fired or prosecuted. Those cases ranged from instances where drug dealers had been tipped off to the theft of drug evidence.

Burns' attorney, Joel P. Suttenberg, said his client has been bothered for more than a year that disciplinary recommendations were overturned or "trivialized."

"That is why he is so frustrated," Suttenburg said. "His integrity is unquestioned."

Burns, who is formally retiring, said it is tough to leave the state police.

"It is fair to say I leave with a very heavy heart. It is a profession that I thoroughly loved and I am proud to be a member of the state police," he said.

Burns said he decided to leave the force for "ethical and moral" reasons because the small number of officers involved in wrongdoing are not being properly disciplined.

"I believe it serves to undermine the good will and discipline of the department but, more importantly, I believe it does a disservice to the public that we serve," he said.

Burns said wrongdoing cannot be tolerated by members of law enforcement.

Colleagues have asked him to reconsider, Burns said.

"I have to ask myself, what would change?" he said. "I don't see what difference it would make to reconsider."


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

H50 said:


> Major John Burns, one of the highest ranking *minority* officers on the state police,


Of course, the article couldn't make it all the way through the second sentence without mentioning this... :roll:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

phuzz01 said:


> H50 said:
> 
> 
> > Major John Burns, one of the highest ranking *minority* officers on the state police,
> ...


I know really does this have any relevance on the issue discussed. Good bye! don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Smells like a defense attorney being born... pewwwww......


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

This guy was a real piece of work no matter what rank, race, creed, ethnicity, blah, blah...Came from the Mets at the merger and sued the MSP so he could keep his beard and mustache saying it was a "medical" issue. He used to hide just off the highway in his unmarked and watch the troopers on details. When they hopped into their cruiser for a moment, he come swooping down and wrote them up for sitting in their cruisers on the detail. Dickhead!

Been on either staff infections and internal fairies for the whole time. I remember another story from the Foxboro Barracks where he came in thru the front door to conduct a line inspection and waited to be buzzed in. The desk officer looked at his scruffy beard and plain clothes and didn't acknowledge him. He then knocked on the window and identified himself verbally. The desk officer, knowing full well who he was, asked for MSP ID anyhow to bust chops. Burns didn't have MSP id on him and the desk officer wouldn''t let him in!! What ballls on the d.o.! Burns was fuming, but he couldn't say anything because he was violating Policy and Procedure by failing to have his MSP id on him! The station commander finally had to come and let him in the front door! Hah! That story warms my heart everytime I think of it! 

Good riddance to bad rubbish!

Guinness2429


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, he tried that crap out at a western(B-C) barracks, too! It was right after the "consolidation". Unfortunately for him, the desk officer had about twenty five-thirty years on the job! When the guy identified himself as a comissioned officer, the trooper told him "...bullsh*t...troopers don't have beards..." and returned to his business. When the guy persisted in his claim, the trooper required him to show his MSP ID. The guy holds it up to the glass. The trooper told him to slip it under the glass so that he could examine it. Once he was satisfied with the ID, the trooper gave it back to him and buzzed him in.

He was staff infections at the time, but had no clue about how to inspect a barracks. He again approached the trooper, who was ignoring him, and asked "...do you have cells here?". To which the old salt replied, without looking up, "...it's a barracks, ain't it?". The guy then asks "...where are they?". Our hero says "over there" with a wave of his hand. Frustrated, the guy says "...show me." The trooper gets up, walks over to the cell hall door and opens it for the guy. The guy walks in to the darkened cell block...the trooper lets go of the door, allowing it to close, and returns to the desk :shock: !

The guy comes out of the still dark cell block and says he wants to speak to the station commander (that's 'barracks commander" to all you real troopers!  ): The trooper yells at the top of his lungs for the staff (no sissy intercoms in those days!): "There's some guy claiming to be a captain that wants to speak to you..." 8) 

Amazing...a met claiming the high moral ground...one wonders if he gained his met-rank ala Gerry Clemente!!! Enquiring minds want to know.

Sorry for the long post: this is the abridged version. It's much better as a verbal story, especially when there are troopers around that worked with that desk officer and can chime in with their own stories about him! 8)


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I figured it that it had to be some whiner. BEard P:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

I've heard the same rumors regarding Burns and Clemente right from some old MDC guys' mouths, not just OTs. Oh well, his time is over and I'm not unhappy.

Guinness2429


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

It's good that this boil on the ass of the State Police is finally being lanced.....too bad he has to badmouth the job on the way out....typical sour grapes from someone who was a real jerk his whole career, who thought his job was to harass other cops. Thank God for SPAM!!!


----------



## DFP2662 (Aug 18, 2003)

masstroopers1 said:


> See my beard
> Ain't it weird?
> Don't be skeered,
> It's just a beard...
> ...


George Carlin. He also said that "beard" sounds too foreign... "Lenin had a BEARD! Monty Woolley had whiskers..." 

Has anybody else hear a rumor that the major has been the subject of sexual harrasment complaints at the Puzzle Palace? That may have also been a factor in his rapid resignation. As someone else said... inquiring minds want to know. :twisted:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was at a barracks yesterday and heard the same "sexual harassment" rumor! No details, though.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> I was at a barracks yesterday and heard the same "sexual harassment" rumor! No details, though.


Strange...He never mentioned THAT to the Herald. Must have been an oversight. :roll:


----------



## DFP2662 (Aug 18, 2003)

jsg2020 said:


> dcs2244 said:
> 
> 
> > I was at a barracks yesterday and heard the same "sexual harassment" rumor! No details, though.
> ...


Which begs the question... was Colonel Foley being gracious in not mentioning this rumor in his repsonse to the Herald? OR, was he waiting to drop it in the event of a possible lawsuit by the former major alleging hostile work environment or something along those lines? I have the feeling this story isn't over yet. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

When attorneys see a big pocket payday, it is definitely not over.

Guinness2429


----------

